# Yello-Bole Brylon Pipe



## BrewShooter

So, you people weren't kidding when you said these pipes get hot. YIKES!!! 

Okay, but an honest review, the pipe actually seems to have a decent draw and didn't smoke too bad. I tried it with just some simple Carter Hall and the flavor came across nicely. Although the pipe got super hot, I wasn't concerned with burnout, as this material is apparently indestructible. I would say that's a plus side to this pipe the Brylon construction and the metal stinger, appears to be aluminum, make a pipe that could probably stand up to quite a bit of abuse. I'm not completely convinced that this yellow bowl coating will actually do anything to build a cake. All it seemed to do was allow bits of unburnt tobacco to stick to the side walls. I am hoping that it is possible to build a bit of cake and, hopefully, that will cool down the pipe a little bit. As far as I can tell, the Brylon also shouldn't really ghost or need much/any rest between bowls. I purchased a little one pipe tobacco pouch the other day and, this pipe could be a great one to travel with, if only it didn't get so hot!!! To be completely honest, the horror stories about these pipes had me expecting the worst. Other than the intense heat, it wasn't really a bad pipe, but it definitely got HOT!


----------



## BrewShooter

It's also fairly heavy for its size. Oh, did I mention this pipe gets VERY hot?


----------



## jfdiii

I've got one that just sits outside on the deck in the weather for if I need another smoke and am too lazy to get up. Yes, super hot, resists the cake, but it's toughness and the semi decent smokability make it worth the 7 bucks I paid for it.


----------



## Exille

I have a 20+ year old Yello Bole that i smoke my Aromatics in, bowl gets as hot as my clays but a good smoker overall.


----------



## Mister Moo

I try to keep it positive so I'll say that the Brylon line seems to be durable.

It is also, so far, universally reviled in my experience. Can't recall anyone reporting they had one and smoked/enjoyed it for years. Perhaps you will be the first. I am excited to follow your long-term user reports. I am cheering for you!

I do recall many owners saying the pipes are hopelessly hot, heavy and eternally resist cake.


----------



## BrewShooter

They are hot and it is heavy for its size. Although, I don't find it unbearably so. We'll see how it does with the cake.


----------



## Kevin Keith

OK, Jason, a year later. How's the cake on this Yello-Bole?


----------



## Mister Moo

Fergettabowdit. He can't type anymore. His fingers all burned off.


----------



## freestoke

Sounds a lot like my memories of "The Pipe" that I had in college. I sort of liked it after I accepted the fact that I would be holding it by the stem instead of by the bowl. The smoke didn't seem hotter, as I recall, oddly enough. And it never developed a cake, merely a coating of condensed tar accumulating around the rim -- at which point you washed the whole thing in the sink. It had the advantage of always looking brand new. Since it was jet black, you couldn't even see the tar on the rim unless you looked close.


----------



## Baron_Null

I just might have to pick up a brylon as my next pipe. It gets pretty cold here in the winter, and I've been experiencing reluctance as of late to head outside to smoke, since my hands get very cold very quickly. I enjoy the warming feeling I get from my pipe in my hand, but I actually start smoking too hot in order to warm up the pipe. So a pipe that gets burning hot on the outside while keeping the smoke somewhat cool sounds like my cup of tea.


----------



## freestoke

Baron_Null said:


> I just might have to pick up a brylon as my next pipe. It gets pretty cold here in the winter, and I've been experiencing reluctance as of late to head outside to smoke, since my hands get very cold very quickly. I enjoy the warming feeling I get from my pipe in my hand, but I actually start smoking too hot in order to warm up the pipe. So a pipe that gets burning hot on the outside while keeping the smoke somewhat cool sounds like my cup of tea.


Might work pretty decent through a pair of gloves, but it's still going to be too hot to hold by the bowl bare-fingered -- at least that's how I remember "The Pipe".


----------

